# /dev/fb0 fehlt was tun ?

## theghost1990

Hi an alle, 

ich hab folgendes Problem ich hab ja mein hppa rechner und diesn jetzt auch soweit zum laufen gebracht habe, Problem ist, wenn ich wenn ich fbset -i versuche bekomme ich immer die Meldung das /dev/fb0 nicht vorhanden ist -> und ich dadurch auch net den X-Server zum laufen bekomme, kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll -> in Bezug auf neu schreiben oder etc

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hallo ghost.

Ähhmm - was hat denn der Framebuffer mit dem X-Server zu tun? Nur mal als Klarstellung: /dev/fb0 stellt ein Gerät dar, mit dem Programme direkt auf den Framebuffer der Grafikkarte schreiben können. Das funktioniert eben gerade ohne X-Server. Du kannst damit sogar Videos auf dem Terminal gucken. Der X-Server steuert Ein- und Ausgabegeräte (Maus, Keyboard, Grafikkarte, Bildschirm, ....), stellt Routinen zum Zeichnen von Bildschirminhalten (wenn auch sehr rudimentär) bereit.

Es kommt jetzt darauf an was Du machen möchtest. So wie es klingt, möchtest Du einen X-Server mit einem Fenstermanager wie KDE oder Gnome haben richtig?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> /dev/fb0 stellt ein Gerät dar, mit dem Programme direkt auf den Framebuffer der Grafikkarte schreiben können. Das funktioniert eben gerade ohne X-Server.

 

Das ist richtig.

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Du kannst damit sogar Videos auf dem Terminal gucken.

 

Und das nur bedingt. Ich habe zum Beispiel seit Jahren eine TV-Karte im Rechner stecken und benutze gewohnheitsmäßig zum TV-Kucken xawtv. xawtv enthält einen kleinen Teil, der "fbtv" heißt und das Fernsehen auch auf der Konsole ermöglicht (hat). Also ohne grafische Oberfläche.

ABER: seit irgendeinem "emerge" sagt mir meine Konsole auch nur noch: 

```
map: vt02 => fb0

nmap: Invalid argument
```

fb0 existiert allerdings. Ich habe mich noch nicht darum gekümmert, ob sich da bei xawtv irgendwas im Makefile bzw. im Paket geändert hat; im X-Server läuft es nach wie vor prima. Aber den brauche ich nicht immer.

----------

## theghost1990

also mal meine Lage zu erläutern, ich hab hier ne HP Maschine mit nen RISC Prozi stehen und will KDE und dem entsprechen X-Sever zum laufen bekommen leider hat HP die Grafikkartentreiber für die Grafikkarte der Maschine nicht offen gelegt und deshalb hat Gentoo keine Treiber für das Ding intus dem entsprechen hab ich hier im Forum angefragt was man das tun kann und wurde auf diesen Link aufmerksam gemacht -> http://www.parisc-linux.org/faq/graphics-howto.html  wo beschrieben wir das der XF86 Server über den Framebuffer arbeitet mein jetziges Problem ist das besagter Framebuffer nicht vorhanden ist..........

Ps: Mal mein altes Thema  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-664712-highlight-hppa.html   -> was irgendwie eingeschlafen is :_(

----------

## Inte

 *theghost1990 wrote:*   

> ... bekomme ich immer die Meldung das /dev/fb0 nicht vorhanden ist ...

 Dann fehlt Dir wahrscheinlich der passende Treiber im Kernel. 

```
Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> 

<*> Support for frame buffer devices

<*> Treiber für Deine Grafikkarte
```

Mehr Infos findest Du im Wiki (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support) oder hier im Forum: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=site%3Agentoo.org+framebuffer

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Ähhmm - was hat denn der Framebuffer mit dem X-Server zu tun?

 Auf den Framebuffer(-Treiber) kann auch der X-Server zugreifen ... z.B. VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev" in der /etc/make.conf... Möglicherweise sind manche Framebuffer-Treiber performanter oder sogar die einzig verfügbaren Treiber, sofern man nicht Vesa nutzen kann/will.

----------

## theghost1990

jop deshalb fb0 was den den Treiber angeht reicht es net wenn ich xf86-video-fbdev über emerge reingegeben hab ?

----------

## Inte

 *theghost1990 wrote:*   

> jop deshalb fb0 was den den Treiber angeht reicht es net wenn ich xf86-video-fbdev über emerge reingegeben hab ?

 

Das reicht nicht ... wie ich oben schon sagte, muss xorg-server auch mit VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev" in der make.conf übersetzt werden. Der wiederum setzt auf den Framebuffer-treiber auf, den Du im Kernel angegeben hast.

----------

## theghost1990

so er arbeitet grade *trommelwirbel*

----------

## theghost1990

tja das war woll nix....

xorg-server mit fbdev compiliert mir selben effect /dev/fb0 nicht vorhanden kernel einstellen war schon gesetzt...

----------

## Inte

 *theghost1990 wrote:*   

> xorg-server mit fbdev compiliert mir selben effect /dev/fb0 nicht vorhanden kernel einstellen war schon gesetzt...

 Hehe ... vom xorg-server neu übersetzen bekommst Du kein /dev/fb0 ... das hast Du nur gemacht, damit er auch den fbdev-Treiber hat, um später auf /dev/fb0 zugreifen zu können.

Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass Du im Kernel alle notwendigen Optionen gesetzt hast? Nach dem booten sollte Dir ein dmesg (ungefähr) folgendes ausgeben:

```
STI GSC/PCI graphics driver version 0.9

STI word mode ROM at f0084000, hpa at fa000000

STI id 2d08c0a7-9a02587, conforms to spec rev. 8.07

STI device: INTERNAL_EG_1280

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: stifb 1280x1024-8 frame buffer device, id: 2d08c0a7, mmio: 0xfa100000
```

Falls nicht, dann hast Du CONFIG_STIFB (oder so ähnlich) nicht im Kernel aktiviert. Bei mir im Kernel finde ich die Option nicht, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich keine HPPA besitze.

----------

## theghost1990

meine Ausgabe der wichtige Teil: 

STI GSC/PCI core graphics driver Version 0.9a

STI PCI graphic ROM found at f7000000 (2048 kB), fb at fa000000 (32 MB)

    id 35acda30-9a02587, conforms to spec rev. 8.0d

    graphics card name: A1262A

sticon: Initializing STI text console.

Console: switching to colour STI console 128x48

stifb: 'A1262A' (id: 0x35acda30) not supported.

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

----------

## Inte

 *theghost1990 wrote:*   

> stifb: 'A1262A' (id: 0x35acda30) not supported.

 

Tja, so wie es aussieht, wird Deine Karte auch vom Framebuffer-Treiber nicht unterstützt. Hoffentlich fällt unseren HPPA-Experten was zu dem Thema ein.

----------

## theghost1990

ja die Hppa Experten *umguck* wo sind die nur irgendwie alle nich anwesend und im IRC gestern wa auch keine Reaktion....

----------

## Inte

Da hilft nur Ausdauer ... einfach mal >2 Tage auf Antwort im IRC warten und mal hier nachfragen: Gentoo on Alternative Architectures

Alternativ akannst Du auch bezahlten Support in Anspruch nehmen. Da sind die Reaktionszeiten in der Regel geringer.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ahh, wie ich sehe, hast Du 5min. vorher im passenden Forum 'nen Thread aufgemacht. Na dann Viel Glück

----------

## theghost1990

mhh mal gucken den Support wollt ich eigendlich net in anspruch nehmen weil ich mir dort nicht sicher bin ob die bei hppa helfen können

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *strangerthandreams wrote:*   Ähhmm - was hat denn der Framebuffer mit dem X-Server zu tun? Auf den Framebuffer(-Treiber) kann auch der X-Server zugreifen ... z.B. VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev" in der /etc/make.conf... Möglicherweise sind manche Framebuffer-Treiber performanter oder sogar die einzig verfügbaren Treiber, sofern man nicht Vesa nutzen kann/will.

 

Ja gut das ist ein Argument. Ich selber wäre jetzt nie auf diese Idee gekommen, aber die Idee an sich ist toll. Sowas fällt einem wohl dann ein, wenn man das gleiche Problem hat wie theghost.

----------

